# Which countries allow tandem cycles?



## Bumbo83 (Dec 11, 2017)

Our next IVF will be DE, but I have only recently heard of tandem cycles. Which countries allow this?

Thanks


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Cyprus x


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Ukraine x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

InviMed Fertility Clinic (Poland) - http://prntscr.com/ln80vb by dr Łukasz Sroka and Cyprus, as said above


----------

